# Wingbar Silver King Tricycle on ebay



## jpromo (Aug 22, 2011)

Up on ebay a few miles from me. Would definitely check into it if the price was more in my region but it is quite the incredible piece.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-MONARCH-SILVER-KING-TRICYCLE-Art-Deco-RARE-/250874910593?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a694f5781


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 22, 2011)

A pretty cool piece but a little steep price wise and I'm too big to ride it! v/r Shawn


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 22, 2011)

I LOVE IT (but not for a couple of grand)!
I didn't know this existed...cannot wait to see a flocycle tricycle!
It's a good thing that it wasn't melted down to make a WW2 canteen or two.
Chris


----------



## jpromo (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh most definitely way steep as you can find a complete Silver King bicycle for that or less  I wouldn't mind looking at it every day for about 300$ though!


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 22, 2011)

I saw this the other day in my weekly tricycle searches on ebay. It's in beautiful original condition but WAY out of my affordable price range. The seller would probably be ROFL at the best offer I could submit.  I thought about collecting old pedal cars once, but these kinds of prices are normal for any in VG original condition with some vintage to them and just too expensive for my budget. That's part of the reason I stick to tricycles and a couple pedal tractors as far as children's older riding toys go. Of course, certain makes of tractors can get pretty pricey, like the vintage ESKA pedal tractors which are in big demand with collectors.

Dave


----------



## chitown (Aug 22, 2011)

*Ultra rare!*

Yep it's a rare one. Nostalgic.net has a pic of one, but the wheels are different. I was drooling when I first saw it then composed myself when I saw the price. Probably not too far off on the price though.


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 22, 2011)

One of these showed up at the Davenport Iowa AMCA meet about 5 years ago, very cool! I think the guy wanted like $1800. I went to my van to get my camera for some pics, came back and it was gone! Dont know what he actually got but I was surprised it went pretty quick.


----------



## Boris (Aug 22, 2011)

It's like it designed itself and all the artist had to do was hold the pencil.


----------



## Talewinds (Aug 22, 2011)

One sold at Copake in 2005 for much more $$$$ than has been discussed in this thread thus far....


----------

